
What goes on in the mind of 'trolls' - gridscomputing
http://www.cnn.com/2017/07/05/opinions/what-goes-on-in-the-mind-of-trolls-filipovic/index.html
======
muzuq
Interesting how all anonymous trolls are apparently men.

